# Mouse, camera, action!



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

I've seen so many wonderful pics of mice on this forum. And for some reason I can never get the same quality, I know I'm
not bad at taking photos as I've done photography, but with mice they're just so wriggly and dont stay still lol!
I just wanted to know, what camera do you use and how do you get your best photos of them?
Do you use flash? Do you wait patiently for the mice to settle? what settings do you use? etc


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

heya

i use a lumix panasonic DMC TZ5 camera when taking pictures of the mice - it has face recognition which wierdly recognises the meeses faces lol and also has a reduced flash and red back light.
if u search camera websites by specification or performance some cameras now come equipped with a pet option that allows a picture to be taken faster without losing quality plus also reducing the flash.

when taking pics of my mice i normally get them out and play with them first so theyre used to being out before i take a pic and are usually relaxed by time u get the camera out. im quite naughty though, i leave the camera by thier cage so i can grab it quick if they do somethin cute or funny 

hope this helps

leigh x


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't use a flash at all for anything :3. I normally get my mice out on the bed, with a towel, and then focus one of my bedside spotlights above them which negates the need for a flash. Then I lay on the bed on my front and away we go. I don't remember what kind of camera it is specifically, but its a semi SLR digital. And it focusses upclose really well in certain lights :3. The mice were funny about it the first couple of times, especially as I can't figure out how to turn the camera noises off, but they're fine with the whole routine now.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

natural light is the best for photographing mice, without the need for flash. on a stool or something they can explore on but not too far and not jump off leaves you with more oppertunities.

putting a teeny dab of cream down can help


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

excellent idea with the cream, mine would have it all over their little noses - too cute


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

The more pixels the better the camera I have just ordered a 7.0 megapixel camera. I have only really started taking photo's since having animals especially the mice then my 3.5 megapixel camera went ker-put so waiting on the new one now. Natural light is better less likely to be shadows and getting the colouring on the animal right.

I always use the flash though prefer using it.


----------

